

Android Ice Cream Sandwich Features - solipsist
http://www.android.com/about/ice-cream-sandwich/

======
solipsist
One interesting feature that I didn't know about in Ice Cream Sandwich was
Face Unlock. Make sure you scroll to the bottom to read about it.

~~~
shinratdr
It would be a more impressive feature if it didn't fail to work during the
keynote, not to mention that it can be thwarted by a picture of the person.

The general refinement of the Android UX is by far the most impressive feature
of 4.0. Face Unlock is just a lame, poorly thought out gimmick IMO.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Almost all reviews have been rather glowing about the feature, noting it's
fast. And Google themselves have said that it could be faster, but that people
didn't believe it was doing anything without adding a delay.

~~~
shinratdr
If speed to unlock is what's so important, what is the point in locking it at
all?

~~~
drivebyacct2
Is this is a serious question? The "lock" is to prevent pocket presses... yes,
my warm legs set off the screen rather often on accident. Normally you have to
slide to unlock, this is actually faster, surprisingly.

Most people I know don't use a pattern, pin or password. If you're doing it
for a security reason, then face unlock is just silly.

(For what it's worth, it would be much easier to grab a complete stranger's
phone and get the pattern unlocked than the face unlock. The finger marks for
the screen unlocks are incredibly easy to see)

~~~
shinratdr
Yes, it was. Silly me, I figured that if Google was piling features on to
Android devices, that they would be important. If it's just an alternative to
slide to unlock, then it really is a pointless stupid gimmick. I guess I gave
them too much credit.

You know what the antithesis of good mobile development is? Piling on gimmicky
features just because. IMO, Face Unlock is indicative of everything that is
still wrong with the direction of Android, which is such a shame because
overall Android 4.0 is indicative that they are trying to shake that image by
focusing more on the core experience.

------
1880
What's wrong with the Roboto font? I am seeing this using Chrome 15 and
Windows XP: <http://i.imgur.com/BYq1J.png>

In Firefox it improves, but it's still weird: <http://i.imgur.com/c606f.png>

~~~
shoota
I am seeing the samething on Chrome 15 and Windows XP. I wonder if there is
some issue with the font rendering engine on XP. Additionally, if you zoom in
3 or 4 times on the page the font suddenly clears up.

------
nextparadigms
They've also redesigned the whole Android.com site.

------
moe
I really only care about one feature: Does it still lock up and stall for
multiple seconds at a time randomly?

------
kittxkat
Looks great but loads terribly slow.

